# Staying in Dubai but quitting sponsoring employer



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi All,

I was hoping this forum may provide some help for me given most of my 'network' in Dubai at present are work colleagues and for obvious reasons I cannot ask them about this too bluntly.

Basically, if I was to resign from my role with a firm who sponsored me to come to the UAE about 3 months ago, would I be able to stay in Dubai while looking for a new job? 

In terms of detail I was hired directly from the UK a few months back for a role which has turned out to be a very different one from what I was sold. I ideally want to speak to HR etc about it but there is a very real chance it becomes a "like it or lump it" scenario with them. Given the cost of moving out here and the fact my wife and I are enjoying the lifestyle here. I was just wanting to work out what would happen if I resigned and they cancelled my visa?

I've done some reading online and my contract doesn't mentioned a fixed term etc (I live and work in a free zone) so assume I would be free to look for another employer as soon as I've worked out a notice. Of course I may need to do a couple of visa runs but I'd back myself to find a role within a few months. Would there be any impact on my tenancy? As obviously my visa will change.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You should be fine. For a free zone, from what I understand, labour bans are not an issue. But otherwise no other issues to consider. 

If you have CC or loans the bank may freeze your account (or block some balance) in case they are made aware of your status by the employer, but this is only till you provide them a new visa. Landlord doesn't get to know anything. Everything else continues as is. 

All of this is assuming that you will have enough money to sustain yourself while you look for a new job.


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

rsinner said:


> You should be fine. For a free zone, from what I understand, labour bans are not an issue. But otherwise no other issues to consider.
> 
> If you have CC or loans the bank may freeze your account (or block some balance) in case they are made aware of your status by the employer, but this is only till you provide them a new visa. Landlord doesn't get to know anything. Everything else continues as is.
> 
> All of this is assuming that you will have enough money to sustain yourself while you look for a new job.



Thanks - I thought that re; the free zone and labor bans.

On the bank front, I have a Credit Card with HSBC UAE but no loans. I am also a 'Global Premier' account so that may help me avoid them blocking it. My employer did provide a years rent up front for me (repayable over 12 months, with a security cheque provided by me to them) so I'll need to have enough funds moved around to cover them taking that back.

As you say, it's not the cheapest city to live in without a job but I hope to be able to get back to some sort of work, even if it's short term to tie me over quickly!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

DXBGooner said:


> Thanks - I thought that re; the free zone and labor bans.
> 
> On the bank front, I have a Credit Card with HSBC UAE but no loans. I am also a 'Global Premier' account so that may help me avoid them blocking it. My employer did provide a years rent up front for me (repayable over 12 months, with a security cheque provided by me to them) so I'll need to have enough funds moved around to cover them taking that back.
> 
> As you say, it's not the cheapest city to live in without a job but I hope to be able to get back to some sort of work, even if it's short term to tie me over quickly!


Why not just work as you find the new job? They pulling out your fingerprints there or something?


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

rsinner said:


> You should be fine. For a free zone, from what I understand, labour bans are not an issue. But otherwise no other issues to consider.
> 
> If you have CC or loans the bank may freeze your account (or block some balance) in case they are made aware of your status by the employer, but this is only till you provide them a new visa. Landlord doesn't get to know anything. Everything else continues as is.
> 
> All of this is assuming that you will have enough money to sustain yourself while you look for a new job.





XDoodle****** said:


> Why not just work as you find the new job? They pulling out your fingerprints there or something?



Ha. Well yes I've got a few conversations starting up already but it's more to position a talk with HR and my boss about the role. I want to be confident that if they tell me that the advertised role I applied for and got has changed and to "deal with it" I want to know in the back of my mind I can push back without effectively running the risk of having to pack up all my stuff and leave town should they keep a hard line.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Even if they sack you it's not like they'll put a ban on you is it?

What field are you in?


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> Even if they sack you it's not like they'll put a ban on you is it?
> 
> What field are you in?


Corporate Banking/Financial Services. Come over for an operational management role, turns out there's very little of that to be done here and I'm doing stuff below my experience. I've even told them I'm being paid too much for what they have asked me to do.

Banking sector doesn't seem to be 'booming' here but there are a few vacancies I've seen. Failing that I've got some transferable skills to general business also seen some interesting freelance stuff on Upwork for example.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

DXBGooner said:


> I've even told them I'm being paid too much for what they have asked me to do.


I think you might be the only one who i hear say that you are being paid too much for the work you do....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

DXBGooner said:


> Corporate Banking/Financial Services. Come over for an operational management role, turns out there's very little of that to be done here and I'm doing stuff below my experience. I've even told them I'm being paid too much for what they have asked me to do.
> 
> Banking sector doesn't seem to be 'booming' here but there are a few vacancies I've seen. Failing that I've got some transferable skills to general business also seen some interesting freelance stuff on Upwork for example.


All my experience says suck it up and move on when another opportunity arises, not before. I spent a year unhappy in my last job waiting on an opportunity that I could really enjoy, I had plenty of opportunities for other work during that year but I'm very happy I waited.


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't disagree but just want to know firmly where I stand if things come to a head before I can line up options. I've also learned a big lesson re; job specs - ignore them!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> All my experience says suck it up and move on when another opportunity arises, not before. I spent a year unhappy in my last job waiting on an opportunity that I could really enjoy, I had plenty of opportunities for other work during that year but I'm very happy I waited.


Gooner (It does amuse me that (currently) The Toon are above you), anyway, do as DB says, don't be a muppet.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

DXBGooner said:


> . I've also learned a big lesson re; job specs - ignore them!


True that. I came over as a "sales manager" and soon found out I was tasked to start up the new company and manage that company as well as sales!


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks all (I won't be discussing football at present ) 

Do not disagree with advice on waiting for an opportunity to come up rather than finding myself scrambling for work to stay out here, especially given freelance stuff via UpWork etc is pretty unpredictable and I really don't want to eat into my savings just to stay here.

XDoodle****** - sounds like the opposite for me. Was asked to come out and run a team in support of a senior exec of a large bank with 5-6 people working for me.

Instead I'm basically doing admin, and overseeing one person doing more admin.


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

Quick update here. Last month has been mad, I'm basically get phone calls all hours, lots of stress and grief on stuff I never claimed I could do or wanted to come here to do. They spun a complete lie on the job and job spec. Having a chat over next few weeks with HR and the boss but will likely be leaving.

Wife is enjoying it here, I've built up about 5k GBP in savings from the role itself (putting aside the fact I'll have to pay back the rent loan) so going to wait it out a few months and see what's out there job wise before calling it quits.

Will I get 30 days from resigning/cancelling visa to do a visa run etc and keep it ticking over?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DXBGooner said:


> Quick update here. Last month has been mad, I'm basically get phone calls all hours, lots of stress and grief on stuff I never claimed I could do or wanted to come here to do. They spun a complete lie on the job and job spec. Having a chat over next few weeks with HR and the boss but will likely be leaving.
> 
> Wife is enjoying it here, I've built up about 5k GBP in savings from the role itself (putting aside the fact I'll have to pay back the rent loan) so going to wait it out a few months and see what's out there job wise before calling it quits.
> 
> Will I get 30 days from resigning/cancelling visa to do a visa run etc and keep it ticking over?


Yes!


----------



## DXBGooner (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi - update here, had a chat with HR who claimed that they were always clear on what the role entailed...

They have said it's very disappointing and while not being direct on things the HR guy said to me that the firm "would have to take a look at the relocation allowance we gave you".

Now I did expect this but having read and re-read the contract, offer letter and DIFC employment law I cannot see how legally they could claim it back? It was paid (eventually!) as part of my second salary payment in month 2 of my time here. There is zero reference to repayment of it should I leave during probationary period etc. In fact there is no mention of repaying it anywhere.

Given experience of others here I wanted to check to see if anyone had similar/friends had similar. I'm pretty sure it's an empty threat but it's not a small amount so would rather not have to get nasty about it.


----------

